# Skunk Baths:NoNoBadDogs



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The GOOD dogs:


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

Love the pictures. One of my worst fears, but I know my goldens won't care either. All is good in the rain.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Not even a little bit sorry!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The we-are-not-sorry ballet:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Goldenmomma said:


> Love the pictures. One of my worst fears, but I know my goldens won't care either. All is good in the rain.


I hope they didnt actually hurt the skunk, but I'm going out to check. I think it may be deceased as it was a young one. No remorse by team golden.


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

Love these pics! I need to remember how to post pictures. I always want to believe they're just _playing_ with the wildlife. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great pics Jill. Those two goofballs seem none the worse for the wear. I remember the time a couple of years ago when Oakly got a relatively light spray when we were staying in a motel room. Boy did I catch HELL for that! The manager insisted on giving Oakly the "Sniff Test" before we checked in the next week. LOL.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Aw lovely skunk coats! Great pictures.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Love the entire day! Such charters!


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

Love the expression on your dog's face as its doing the zoomie. That made me laugh. 
Were you able to get the smell out with just one bath. I always wondered what I'd have to use if that ever happened.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Those are great pictures. Cracked me up.
Mick got hit by a skunk once. He wore that smell like a badge of honor.
I ran one over with my car once and Mick rubbed his neck on the tire. Wanted to strangle him.......but Mick? He was so proud prancing around the yard.
Just curious. What did you use on them?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Life is grand and joyous when you smell of Eeau du Skunk!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Suni52 said:


> Love the expression on your dog's face as its doing the zoomie. That made me laugh.
> Were you able to get the smell out with just one bath. I always wondered what I'd have to use if that ever happened.


No! My eyes are still watering. They stink, lol.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tennyson said:


> Those are great pictures. Cracked me up.
> Mick got hit by a skunk once. He wore that smell like a badge of honor.
> I ran one over with my car once and Mick rubbed his neck on the tire. Wanted to strangle him.......but Mick? He was so proud prancing around the yard.
> Just curious. What did you use on them?


Mick sounds exactly like these dogs, especially the rubbing on the tire!

I soaked them in vinegar and water, then washed them with palm olive dish soap. People always recommend peroxide, but I am afraid I will dye their coats by accident(?).


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> Life is grand and joyous when you smell of Eeau du Skunk!


Lol, that is it!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Great pics Jill. Those two goofballs seem none the worse for the wear. I remember the time a couple of years ago when Oakly got a relatively light spray when we were staying in a motel room. Boy did I catch HELL for that! The manager insisted on giving Oakly the "Sniff Test" before we checked in the next week. LOL.


Okay, I feel better, In a motel would have been much worse, lol. I need the sniff test myself, nevermind the dogs. I am afraid I smell like skunk by now!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ljilly*

Ljilly

Our Smooch and Snobear who are now at the Rainbow Bridge cornered a skunk under our deck in October 2009 and were skunked!
We remembered that our neighbor, Andy, said he used Dawn dishwashing detergent on his dogs when they got skunked, so Andy brought it over! We took Smooch first and washed her in the bathtub. Ken took a flashlight to look at Snobear (the Samoyed) and we could see the yellow, especially around his face, because his coat was white-Snobear was next in the tub!!
I swear the SKUNK SMELL stayed in our house, or in our nostrils, not sure which, for AT least a MONTH!! I thought our house smelled better and went to Church-when I walked back into our house the smell hit me!! I hope the people next to me at Church didn't smell anything!!

Google to get the recipe for what to use after a dog gets skunked.
*I love your pictures so much!!!*


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Many years ago, our Old English Sheepdogs "protected" our backyard from the invading shunk and got sprayed at 9 PM. I had no idea until then how far the skunk could spray! 

My m-i-l was a source of all knowledge (this was before the internet!)and advised us to use tomato juice. My husband ran to several stores before they closed at 10 PM (no 24 hr stores) and bought cases of tomato juice.

We ended up with pink and black Sheepies (in full coats) who still smelled like shunks. We would have better off making Bloody Marys.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh, those silly dogs! Sounds like you're used to this, huh? I'm guessing you need to do the "de-skunking" at least once a year! Eek!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

BajaOklahoma said:


> Many years ago, our Old English Sheepdogs "protected" our backyard from the invading shunk and got sprayed at 9 PM. I had no idea until then how far the skunk could spray!
> 
> My m-i-l was a source of all knowledge (this was before the internet!)and advised us to use tomato juice. My husband ran to several stores before they closed at 10 PM (no 24 hr stores) and bought cases of tomato juice.
> 
> We ended up with pink and black Sheepies (in full coats) who still smelled like shunks. We would have better off making Bloody Marys.


One thing worse than a skunked golden is a skunked OES! I have tried the tomato juice, but the bathroom looked like a murder scene, and the dog still smelled awful, lol.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Ljilly
> 
> Our Smooch and Snobear who are now at the Rainbow Bridge cornered a skunk under our deck in October 2009 and were skunked!
> We remembered that our neighbor, Andy, said he used Dawn dishwashing detergent on his dogs when they got skunked, so Andy brought it over! We took Smooch first and washed her in the bathtub. Ken took a flashlight to look at Snobear (the Samoyed) and we could see the yellow, especially around his face, because his coat was white-Snobear was next in the tub!!
> ...


I still find it hard to believe Smooch and SnoBear are gone. They were mainstay characters of the forum to me when I was most active, and I miss them. Like the OES dogs, SnoBear dressed in skunk oil was probably even worse. My nose/sinuses are stinging even after bath round one. Round II coming right up, lol.


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

Tennyson said:


> Those are great pictures. Cracked me up.
> Mick got hit by a skunk once. He wore that smell like a badge of honor.
> I ran one over with my car once and Mick rubbed his neck on the tire. Wanted to strangle him.......but Mick? He was so proud prancing around the yard.


 Isn't it odd? Their noses are how many times more sensitive than ours, but the smell doesn't bother them??


----------

